# Dringend Hilfe bei Heimnetz mit Internet



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem,

ich möchte mit meinem PC per Kabel über den Router ins Netz, dies klappt auch so weit.
Nun habe ich mir heute ein Vaio-Notebook gekauft, welches eine integrierte 802.11g WLAN-Karte besitzt. Mit diesem möchte ich jetzt natürlich folgendes:

a.) auf den anderen PC zugreifen, u.a. drucken (über den Router)
b.) auch über den Router ins Internet

Aber es funktioniert nicht, bekomme mit dem Notebook keine Verbindung zum Internet.
Was muss ich tun?

- Kann ich mit dem Notebook überhaupt - über den Router - auf den Fest-PC zugreifen?
- Kann es sein dass die integrierte WLAN-Karte des Notebooks nicht mit dem Netgear WLAN-Router kommunizieren kann?

Vielen lieben Dank

Minku


----------



## imweasel (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,

etwas wenig Infos... du solltest schon zumindest sagen welches BS du nutzt.

Dann solltest du mal die IP-Adressen deiner Rechner überprüfen (wenn diese nicht via DHCP von deinem Router kommen) ob diese zueinander passen.
Hast du von deinem Laptop aus zugriff auf den Router (Webinterface oder Telnet/SSH)? Kannst du deinen Router mit *ping* erreichen?


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

Sorry, habe auf beiden PCs XP, mit dem Notebook krieg ich weder Verbindung zum Router, und dann logischerweise auch nicht zum andern PC


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

Ich verzweifle gleich, ich habe JETZT SCHON ALLES AUSPROBIERT 

Habe jetzt auch die Mac-Adresse der WLAN-Card vom Notebook im Router eingetragen.
Das Notebook erkennt auch automatisch ein Funknetzwerk "Netgear", Verbindung hervorragend, aber ich komme nicht ins Netz und auch nicht auf den anderen PC.
Auch die Einstellungen im IE (automatische Suche der Einstellungen) müssten richtig sein....

Ich tick gleich aus


----------



## generador (4. Februar 2005)

Hast du die Verschlüsselung im Router mal deaktiviert zum probieren
Ich habe auch nen Netgear Wlan Router und habe das WEP deaktiviert und fahre über die Zugriffskontrolle (Also MAC Adresse)


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ja, habe alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen deaktiviert.
Zugriffskontrolle ja/nein habe ich auch schon probiert... es klappt einfach nicht.

So eine e, am liebsten würd ich alles zum Fenster rausschmeißen.

2 K für nen  investiert


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

auf welchen Kanal muss man denn die WLAN-Verbindung im Router stellen?


----------



## generador (4. Februar 2005)

das ist dir überlassen
Ich habe Kanal 11 bei mir
Hast du ein Tool für dein WLAN auf dem Laptop installiert
Wenn ja schalt es mal aus und probier es über Windows oder halt andersherum


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

Komisch, vor meiner ganzen Fummelerei hat er wenigstens noch eine Verbindung mit "Hervorragend" bekommen, er ging halt nur nicht ins Netz.

Nun kommt immer die Meldung "Mindestens eine drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung wurde gefunden", aber ich kann nicht mehr verbinden.... 

Was mir auffällt, ich habe bei den Netzwerkverbindungen 1 x LAN, 1 x WLAN und dann eine "MAC-Brücke", was ist das denn?


----------



## Minku (4. Februar 2005)

AKUELLER STAND:

Die Verbindung klappt wieder. Und zwar mit 54 mbit hervorragend.
Allerdings ruft er keine Website auf, er braucht ne weile, dann die standard-fehlermeldungs-site im IE 

Woran kann DAS noch liegen!


----------



## Minku (5. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe nun mal testhalber, den USB-Wireless-Stick von Netgear, welcher beim Router dabei war, am Notebook installiert und eingerichtet.
Und siehe da, genau das gleiche Problem. Er bekommt eine perfekte Verbindung (sowohl über die Drahlose WIN-Netzwerkverbindung, als auch beim Netgear-Konfigtool), bekommt aber keine IP vom Router und der Zugriff aufs Netz klappt auch nicht.

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein....


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

Läuft auf dem Router überhaupt der DHCP
Dann kann er nämlich keine IP bekommen


----------



## Minku (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Es klappt jetzt,

nachdem ich den Treiber für den USB-Stick von Netgear installiert habe und den Stick entfernt habe, klappts jetzt komischerweise mit der internen Karte, ich versteh garnix mehr...

DANKE trotzdem.


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

hi,

mich würd jetzt mal interessieren, ob du nun mit deinem laptop über den router auf den anderen rechner zugreifen kannst!

habe nämlich ein ähnliches problem....komplettes wlan mit dem gemeinsame internetnutzung und lan-games , aber ich kann partout nicht von meinem rechner auf den laptop zugreifen und umgekehrt auch nicht  habe ip´s für die rechner vergeben und jeweils den router als gateway eingerichtet. Mac-adressen sind auch im router eingetragen. aber die rechner lassen sich nicht gegenseitig anpingen (komisch, weil ja netzwerkgaming )...datei und druckerfreigaben sind auch gesetzt...

weiß nicht mehr weiter!

mfg nadacon


----------

